# How many watts do I really have?



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been asked and answered, but I wasn't really sure what to search for to find it.

I have a Coralife aqualight with 2 65W 6700k bulbs that came with the unit.

If I pull one of those bulbs and replace it with a 55W 9325k, does my Watts Per Gallon go down?

Or, since my ballast can push 130W will it "overdrive" the 55W light?

If so does that mean the 55W light will burn out sooner?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My understanding is that the 55 watt and 65 watt bulbs are the same. But, some manufacturers just rate them differently. I'm not sure of this, because I have no measurements to verify it.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am not an expert but I have noticed that the 55w bulbs are a tiny bit shorter than the 65w bulbs. What I do know is if the ballast is rated to pusg 65w to the bulb, the bulb itself will run at 65w. Now that being said, the 55w bulb will run at 65w. If there is some difference in the bulbs(*like weaker contacts, different gas makeup, etc) then it may burn out quicker. How much quicker would probably be very minimal. I am sure there are some people here with way more knowledge on this subject.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback!

Anyone else have any info on this subject?


----------

